#    - .
.     . 20.05.19 - .        .   ?

----------


## deklarant_

2 .,     2 . ,     ,        .
         ,    , ..          .

 ,      ,     ,     ,         .             .      .    . 24           ,            . ,      ,     .         (    )          ,      (,  ,   .). 
   ,     
        ,     ,        (. 4 . 25  ).

----------

.  ,    .   2-  ,   . :      2 ,  ,   ? -   ,   -     . !!!     14 !      1800   -    ,   .            ,   -  !

----------


## deklarant_

> .  ,    .   2-  ,   . :      2 ,  ,   ? -   ,   -     . !!!     14 !      1800   -    ,   .            ,   -  !


  ,   ,  ,  -         .     ,  ,     ,     .
    .

----------

.        .     .    .    2     .  10 . .  .   -      - ,    .    .  .        .

----------


## deklarant_

> .        .     .    .    2     .  10 . .  .   -      - ,    .    .  .        .


        ,           .  ,     ,      - .

----------

> 


  ...   ,          ?   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ...   ,          ?   .


      .
               ,   - -    .        .
,    45-10466/2019  30  2019, , . .
                     ,
            (,  )    5 503 . (320, 64 ).
,      12         (,  )    238,278 .   - 82, 362 .
          ,      43    .     .

----------

